# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How to avoid the mobile style?

## RodCH

Okay, I can see that somebody is working hard on the site and I appreciate it, but like most users I like what I am used to (this is the tragedy of software developers everywhere).

I use Safari but I don't look at the site much on my phone.  Maybe the mobile style would be better on the phone but my eyes don't work for stuff that small.  I use Safari on a Mac with a huge screen and two fairly large IOS devices.

I want to use Safari but don't want the mobile style.  How do I do this?

Thanks,
Rod

----------


## RodCH

Sorry, I found the "Full Site" button.

----------

